# Issues with the Emissions System on 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel (2.0L Turbocharged)



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

cleaning the def tank/sensor and adding new def would be a cheaper route and might work.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Phalanx said:


> cleaning the def tank/sensor and adding new def would be a cheaper route and might work.


lol, no


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The obvious cheapest "try at home fix" is to drain the DEF fluid out and refill it with new fluid. It may take some time for the sensor to reset. You do this by pulling the carpet and foam insert out, disconnecting the wiring harnesses and releasing the locking cap by tapping on it counter clockwise. You should then be able to pull out the DEF sending unit and slip a siphon hose into the tank.

When you buy it, make sure you pull the cap and verify that the seal is in place. Also, if the fluid you buy has an expiration date, find one that is long time into the future. I like buying the SuperTech stuff at Wal-Mart because it's cheap and they sell a lot of it so it's always being replenished with new stock. You don't want to buy DEF that's been sitting on the shelf at a gas station for 2 years. Believe it or not, the higher priced "Blue DEF" by Peak and other more expensive brands may be lower quality than the cheap stuff just by reason of sitting on the shelf longer due to it costing more.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

boraz said:


> lol, no


how is cleaning and adding new fluid not cheaper than replacing everything?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Phalanx said:


> how is cleaning and adding new fluid not cheaper than replacing everything?


cuz the def isnt bad


----------

